# CFS Differs From Depression



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This article was posted to the Co-Cure mailing list:


> quote:Chronic Fatigue Differs from DepressionTuesday, August 31, 2004NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - Chronic fatigue syndrome and depression havedistinct biological features, researchers in Canada report, suggesting that thetwo conditions have unique causes.Unlike patients with depression, those with chronic fatigue syndrome have lowerskin conductance levels and higher skin temperatures in the arms and legs.These measurements may offer a way to distinguish chronic fatigue syndrome fromdepression, Dr. Hannah Pazderka-Robinson and her colleagues suggest in theirreport, published in the International Journal of Psychophysiology.The considerable overlap in the symptoms of chronic fatigue syndrome and ofdepression has led many to question whether chronic fatigue syndrome is reallya different condition, or if it is actually a manifestation of depression.Dr. Pazderka-Robinson and her team at the University of Alberta, Edmonton,theorized that psychological and physical indicators could be used todiscriminate between the two.The researchers obtained data from 36 nondepressed subjects with chronicfatigue syndrome, 19 with depression and 33 normal, healthy controls.Electrical conduction activity in the skin was measured using electrodes placedon the third and fourth fingers of each hand. Skin temperatures were measuredusing temperature transducers placed on the fifth finger.The researchers found that skin temperatures differed significantly in thechronic fatigue syndrome group and the depression group and the control group,with average temperatures of 34.1, 31.1, and 30.1 degrees Centigrade,respectively.In contrast, the average skin conductance levels were significantly lower inthe chronic fatigue syndrome group compared with the control group and thedepression group. The depression group and the control group did not differsignificantly from each other with regard to this measurement, however.There are "measurable differences" between patients with chronic fatiguesyndrome and depression, the researchers conclude. These findings add toa "growing body of evidence" of physiologic differences between the twoconditions and suggest different causes.SOURCE: International Journal of Psychophysiology, August 2004.New York Support Network, Inc.PO Box 1085Pearl River, NY 10965Website: http://nysn.org Email: info###nysn.org


----------

